# Using 205/55R16 instead of 215/60R16



## cannondale0815 (Aug 22, 2016)

I have a set of steel wheels with winter tires with the following specs:

- 16"x6.5" 5x112 bolt pattern
- Dunlop SP Winter Sport 4D tires 205/55R16

These are from my previous 2016 Jetta GLI. Can I use them on my 2014 Beetle TDI? Most sites seem to suggest that I need 215/60R16, but I wonder if what I have can be made to fit.

It is my understanding that the 205/55R16 tires will have a slightly smaller diameter (about 1.5 inches less), which would result in an over-reporting of speed, which in turn means the car will accumulate odometer mileage a bit faster than it should. Is all of this correct?

Thanks


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

I wouldn't call 1.5 inches "slightly smaller" - that's a lot smaller. Is the load rating adequate?


----------



## cannondale0815 (Aug 22, 2016)

dennisgli said:


> I wouldn't call 1.5 inches "slightly smaller" - that's a lot smaller. Is the load rating adequate?


So I looked into the load index. Most recommended tires for my car start at a load index of 94. My existing winter tires appear to be having a load index of 91 (Dunlop SP Winter Sport 4D). But they were used on what I would consider a heavier car (2016 VW Jetta GLI vs. my current 2014 Beetle TDI). But both cars are also based on the same car platform, weirdly.

In terms of diameter difference, I compared the recommended tire size (215/60R16) against the one I have (205/55R16) and the results are as follows:
https://www.willtheyfit.com/index.p...2=55&wheel_size=16&wheel_width=6-5&offset2=42

So the diameter difference is about 1.3 inches (~5% difference), and speedometer error will also be about 5%. 

The steel wheels I have will fit fine. So I have the following options:

1) Continue using my existing set of winter wheels/tires (which are stored in plastic bags and have enough tread left for a few seasons). The car will sit .64 inches lower to the ground and presumably handle a tad differently as a result.
2) Buy new tires and have them mounted on existing steelies, then perhaps sell the old tires. This would run around $400 for Blizzak WS90, minus whatever I would make from selling the old tires.

Suggestions welcome! 

-J

P.S.: I feel it's important to note that my annual mileage is rather low at 3k -- I perhaps drive it on three to four occasions during any given month. The winter tires would be mostly for when I go skiing on the east coast, which is usually a 4.5 hour drive up north from NYC to Vermont. So that's the extend of my driving, which may factor into any suggestions/decisions on what I should do here. Another suggestion could be to just continue running my all-season tires on my 18" alloy rims, but I'm actually a bit concerned about pot holes around here.


----------

